# Con Furries in Burlington VT



## Hunter0x (Jan 23, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any furries up in Burlington VT who like to go to furry cons, never been to one myself but I would love to try to plan rides to one and rooming


----------



## JDFox (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I'm not in Burlington myself but I think there are a few.  I'm down in Brattleboro, and there are actually a number of furs up in the Northeast Kingdom that I'm friends with.  I cannot remember who lives in Burlington though...Damn who is it...


----------



## HazardPuppy (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't live in Burlington either. I'm about an hour north-west of it though.


----------

